# Will one strand of Java Moss take over my tank?



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

I just bought some new plants for my tank and I noticed that there was about 3 little pieces of java moss that were floating around my tank.

Will those three little pieces grow and take over my tank?


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_dubyana.php

cichlids do not eat java moss, java fern, anubias barteri...is this correct?

So if cichlids do not eat java moss, probably will be great hiding places for hybrid fry, pure bred fry etc.


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Its not like a triffid mate! I find it doesn't grow that fast, if it does sneak up on it and hack it back a bit.
Personally I don't like it loose in the tank as it gets in the filter intake or gets vacumed up on water changes, best to tie it flat on rocks or wood then just trim it back as desired.


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay I managed to tie down all the small tiny little pieces that were floating around to a rock.

so.. there is 3 small pieces that are about 1/2 inch long tied to a rock.

Will those 3 small pieces be enough to grow a bunch of java moss?


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Provided your fish leave it alone and the conditions are right you might be lucky, time will tell.
I've had it in some tanks and it just turned brown, broke up and got vacumed up. I've also thrown some away in a bucket in the garden, only to find it had doubled a few weeks later. I could not get it to survive in my Frontosa tank (which is dimly lit), so I think it responds well to light.


----------

